# Echo SRM200BE Trimmer help!



## ELACESAR (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello i am hoping that someone can give me a clue to what is wrong with my trimmer because it starts right up on two pulls but it will not idle.. Please any help will be appreciated.. Thanks again


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it starts and runs alright at high speeds, but dies at idle, then you might just try opening the low speed adjustment 1/4 to 1/2 turn. If this does not help any, then the low speed circuit of your carburetor may be restricted, if so then you may need to disassemble and clean your carburetor.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## ELACESAR (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks and it runs really well as long as i hold the choke all the way open.. I will check that tonight ,,


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

ELACESAR said:


> Thanks and it runs really well as long as i hold the *choke all the way open*.. I will check that tonight ,,


ummmmmmm  I think you mean closed?


----------



## ELACESAR (Jun 3, 2009)

yes you are correct..


----------

